# Solid soll andere Gerätenamen anzeigen ?!?

## hampelratte

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Mein Samsung Galaxy S hat eine feste (interne) und eine austauschbare (externe) SD-Karte, die ich beide mounten kann. KDE zeigt diese jeweils als "Android UMS Composite" an. Ich hätte da aber gerne SGS interne SD und SGS externe SD stehen, oder zumindest etwas, damit ich sie besser unterscheiden kann. 

Die beiden Karten werden als SCSI-Geräte erkannt und es werden von udev bereits /dev/sdx Dateien angelegt. Ich würde jetzt gerne Aliase wie z.b. /dev/sgs/(intern|extern) anlegen. Leider habe ich mit udevadm keine Eigenschaft gefunden, mit der ich die Karten eindeutig unterscheiden kann. Wenn ich sie mit KDE mounte, werden sie allerdings unter /media/42A4-1AF3 bzw. 8508-1A05 eingehängt. Das sieht dann ja doch nach einer ID aus. Kann ich das irgendwie verwenden?

Hier sind noch links zu den udevadm-Ausgaben:

http://pastebin.com/xMWYenRj

http://pastebin.com/FW9CFAjNLast edited by hampelratte on Tue May 24, 2011 6:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hampelratte

Also ich habe jetzt doch eine udev-Regel erstellen können. Ich bin über das Attribut size gegangen. Ich war mir vorher nicht sicher, was es bedeutet aber es gibt wohl die Anzahl der 512 byte Blöcke auf dem Gerät an.

```
# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/99-samsung-galaxy-s.rules 

SUBSYSTEMS=="block", KERNEL=="sd?", ATTRS{size}=="11829184", SYMLINK+="sgs_interne_sd"

SUBSYSTEMS=="block", KERNEL=="sd?", ATTRS{size}=="15947776", SYMLINK+="sgs_externe_sd"
```

Damit konnte ich mir auch passende Einträge in der fstab anlegen. Allerdings bringt mich das bezüglich der Anzeige in KDE nicht weiter. Da steht weiterhin "Android UMS Composite". Vermutlich holt sich KDE die Namen direkt über solid. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, da einzugreifen?

----------

## hampelratte

Ich bin wieder ein Stückchen weiter. Wenn ich in der Konsole 

```
solid-hardware list details
```

eingebe, sehe ich unter anderem:

```
  vendor = 'Android'  (string)

  product = 'UMS Composite'  (string)

  description = 'Android UMS Composite'  (string)

  StorageVolume.label = 'SGS EXTERN'  (string)

  StorageVolume.uuid = '42a4-1af3'  (string)
```

Also zum einen der String, der zum Anzeigen benutzt wird, dann die UUID, die zum Mounten unter /media genutzt wird und zum anderen auch das Label, das von Windows angezeigt wird. Wenn ich das in KDE angezeigt bekäme, wäre das super. Jemand eine Idee?

----------

